# New boat



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So I'm starting to gather research for a boat that I will be purchasing next year. I'm looking in a 16 to 17 foot range and it will for sure be a deep V. Now here comes my question for you guys. What brands are good and what brands should I stay away from. As I'm new to this boat buying experience any insight will be very helpful. I will be using this mainly on Inland Lakes, Lake St Clair and Lake Erie every once in awhile. I may even take it up north and jig The Harbours for salmon and go outside the pier heads and cast for Kings. Again thanks for any help and insight


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

How much cabbage are you willing to shed?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> How much cabbage are you willing to shed?


Based on prior postings, I’m pretty sure he’s going to unzip a fancy looking bag at the dealership and dump a pile of Stella’s on the sales guy’s desk and tell him “This should cover everything.”


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

https://swmi.craigslist.org/boa/d/huron-cobia-344-center-console/6932257049.html

This should cover it.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

jatc said:


> https://swmi.craigslist.org/boa/d/huron-cobia-344-center-console/6932257049.html
> 
> This should cover it.


That would make a good tender for the real boat.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Fish better watch out.. Know that, good luck in your search !


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

piketroller said:


> Based on prior postings, I’m pretty sure he’s going to unzip a fancy looking bag at the dealership and dump a pile of Stella’s on the sales guy’s desk and tell him “This should cover everything.”


Oh, name calling... the moderator the prick! Just for asking his price range 

You sir are over the line!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good that you are starting to collect information now. It's been my experience that boats sell very quickly in the spring. Demand and supply are both high, and you need to make a quick decision if you see something you like. Best to prepare yourself between now and then.

I am an aluminum boat guy, if it is less than 22 feet, for reasons of cost, trailering weight and fuel economy.

Lund is my (biased) preference. Specifically pre-Brunswick acquisition boats, which are 2005 and earlier.
Hewes and similar west coast aluminum boats are durable and handle the Great Lakes application well
Crestliner and the other welded aluminum boats would be next

After that, I don't see big differences among the brands. They have pluses and minuses. 

If you can fit it in your budget, go with a boat that can troll for salmon or muskie, with a main engine that will get you there in reasonable time. If you find a boat with a 90hp or larger main engine, you can add a kicker later.

Regarding engines, I would go with Honda, because of high reliability and good fuel economy.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

There are usually a dozen threads every year on this topic. Here’s the most recent one I found: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...-on-tracker-pro-guide-17.644505/#post-7341563

If you are trying to stretch the dollar, boat buying season is the fall, and for used boats is best Halloween to mid December. For new boats you can also get great deals on carry over new boats that a dealer wants to unload before the next model year boats start arriving in the winter.

The best advice for finding what you need amongst the many great boats out there is figure out what 3-4 features are must haves for you. Do you need a speed demon that will run 45-50 mph? How many people do you need to fish out of the cockpit area? How many rods do you want to store on board, and how long are your rods? Do you want to be able to use a tiller steer kicker on it and have a comfort place near the stern to reach it? How big of a gas tank do you need? Do you want a big livewell long enough to revive a muskie, two livewells to keep catches or fish & bait separate, or do you not even need a livewell? How much early spring or late fall fishing do you want to do? If you are avoiding the cold weather you could get away with a tiller and have more room in the boat by giving up the protection of a windshield. These are just thought starters, but figure out what you need the boat to do, and then focus your search on boats that do these things well.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> How much cabbage are you willing to shed?


I dont wanna break the bank. I'm very comfortable between 15-20k (I know that's not gonna get me much). I was looking at bass trackers and lowes. Options are deep v, 16-17 feet. Not so worried about the weight as I just bought a new truck and can tow 7000lbs. I would like to do aluminum. I probably wouldn't do much trolling (as of right now that is) and would mostly be fishing lsc. Tnks for all the help so far gents, I much appreciate 

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Fish better watch out.. Know that, good luck in your search !


Tnks my friend. Maybe when it happens we can go hit it together


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

kroppe said:


> Good that you are starting to collect information now. It's been my experience that boats sell very quickly in the spring. Demand and supply are both high, and you need to make a quick decision if you see something you like. Best to prepare yourself between now and then.
> 
> I am an aluminum boat guy, if it is less than 22 feet, for reasons of cost, trailering weight and fuel economy.
> 
> ...


Tnks for the insight


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

piketroller said:


> There are usually a dozen threads every year on this topic. Here’s the most recent one I found: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/...-on-tracker-pro-guide-17.644505/#post-7341563
> 
> If you are trying to stretch the dollar, boat buying season is the fall, and for used boats is best Halloween to mid December. For new boats you can also get great deals on carry over new boats that a dealer wants to unload before the next model year boats start arriving in the winter.
> 
> The best advice for finding what you need amongst the many great boats out there is figure out what 3-4 features are must haves for you. Do you need a speed demon that will run 45-50 mph? How many people do you need to fish out of the cockpit area? How many rods do you want to store on board, and how long are your rods? Do you want to be able to use a tiller steer kicker on it and have a comfort place near the stern to reach it? How big of a gas tank do you need? Do you want a big livewell long enough to revive a muskie, two livewells to keep catches or fish & bait separate, or do you not even need a livewell? How much early spring or late fall fishing do you want to do? If you are avoiding the cold weather you could get away with a tiller and have more room in the boat by giving up the protection of a windshield. These are just thought starters, but figure out what you need the boat to do, and then focus your search on boats that do these things well.


Good info there tnks.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

17' or bigger, if you buy a 16 in a year (if that), your gonna wish you bought a bigger boat.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

6667supersport said:


> 17' or bigger, if you buy a 16 in a year (if that), your gonna wish you bought a bigger boat.


Y is that, just wondering


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks my friend. Maybe when it happens we can go hit it together


Sounds good. I'll keep all those big fish ya throw back


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Y is that, just wondering


I have a 16 Alumacraft Classic Sport, and the overriding reason was in my old age I just couldn't push around a bigger boat in my driveway/parking area, and it's worked out perfectly.
I'm all over the big lakes up here along with the big Bay but of course I have to pick my days for that, but the inland lakes are no problem.

But if you can swing it, get longer and wider, you'll be glad that you did.
I fish by myself slot, but I notice it when I'm with someone else, room gets tight fast.
I did get the boat rated Max h.p. which is nice.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Here was another thread that touched on boat sizing: https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/looking-for-a-good-boat.646079/#post-7370745


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Been very happy with my Sea Nymph.

Regardless of brand, get more Hp. You can always back off the throttle on too much power. Can't do a thing about too little power than wish you had more.


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Avoid carpeted floors. Looks great for a while, then looks like crap. If there are more boats in my future, they will not have carpeted floors.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So I'm starting to gather research for a boat that I will be purchasing next year. I'm looking in a 16 to 17 foot range and it will for sure be a deep V. Now here comes my question for you guys. What brands are good and what brands should I stay away from. As I'm new to this boat buying experience any insight will be very helpful. I will be using this mainly on Inland Lakes, Lake St Clair and Lake Erie every once in awhile. I may even take it up north and jig The Harbours for salmon and go outside the pier heads and cast for Kings. Again thanks for any help and insight


Only suggesting here...

Any boat can be abused. To the point of being a problem child/alligator.

Looking at lots of boats for sale can be a big help.
Most have their weak points and often the abuses or design defects that cause $$ problems are consistent among makes and models.

When you know what to look for on/along a keel ,on a transom and it's corners ,welds or rivits, floors , pumps, ect. you begin eliminating boats surprisingly fast in short order after a quick look.

Hacked up wiring is never good to see either. 
Trailers have things that need to be proven as well.

The motor is half or more of a rig. 
If you don't have the experience in judging one , a marine mechanic you trust can save a lot of grief.
A used rig can be expected to require service before you work it. Consider that as part of the cost , but don't let it deter you from considering used...

You can look up common problems on a given make or model by year of a boat or motor.
IF you look at a lot of boats , researching thier quirks and owner reviews will be enlightening.

I'm not promoting one brand over another. You'll be happier figuring that out yourself.
I will suggest picking a rough baseline. Let's go with a Lund Fisherman , at 18 foot.
A 1979 on one site is listed for just under 17,000. Which tells us nothing about it's condition or what it is worth...
Is there an equivalent brand? What engine , and how many hours is it expected to last if cared for properly?
What are the most common problems./complaints on the boat and the particular size/model/year engine?
What do they sell for here in Mi. on the East side? And on the West side? What about Wisconsin?

A sixteen footer when I looked at upgrades for years were hot items in my area.
It was common for sizes smaller or bigger offering more options usually at a better price.
And MANY rigs in my price range(and plenty of them below) were crap due to abuse /neglect.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

So with everything u guys are saying is my price range of 15-20k to small?


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So with everything u guys are saying is my price range of 15-20k to small?


If you are buying new in the spring, that budget would get you a 16 foot class boat with a 40 hp motor and maybe a few dollars left for a fish finder. If you moved down to a narrower 16 foot boat that would run with a 25 or 30 hp motor, you should have enough left to add a nice trolling motor, batteries, and some other goodies. Shopping this fall for a carry over new boat or a used one a couple years old, you could probably get into a 17 foot class boat with a 90 hp or maybe 115 hp if you get lucky.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> So with everything u guys are saying is my price range of 15-20k to small?


If your looking and willing to travel to neighboring states sometimes that'll help too. 2 of my close buddy's got boats that would've been 16,000+ around here for 10.. One in Indiana and one traveled to Pennsylvania. Not sure why cheaper, less use maybe.. Pike troller seems like he's well rounded when talking boats


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

$15k-$20k is right in the wheelhouse of a 16-18 foot boat with motors up to 115hp, if you are willing to travel.

Boat prices in Michigan are inflated due to high demand, this is pretty well established. I bought my boat after it had been at the marina for 15 minutes, for a consignment sale. The deal was done before the previous owner unhitched it from his vehicle. This is evidence of a hot market. The point is that if you open your search window geographically, you can get more boat for your money. 

Buy a 17'-18' hull with a 90hp or 115hp, then add rigging (rod holders, electronics, etc.) over the years. I have been adding to my boat and tweaking it for 16 years and have gotten a lot of use and enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool, tnks again guys for all the help


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Cool, tnks again guys for all the help


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/369864277207143/


----------



## homebrew87 (Oct 19, 2014)

Next boat i buy will probably come from wisconsin or Minnesota. They seem to have a lot more big tiller boats over there and prices are 2/3 of what they are in michigan. 

Look at lots of boats local to find a layout and models you would consider buying then shop neighboring states. You might be suprised.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone have bad experiences with Lowe or Bass trackers?


----------



## ro2 (Oct 6, 2011)

My father had a 17’ lowe deep v, believe it was around a 2007. It was a nice boat, dry ride and felt pretty solid. I have a princecraft 176 and the thing is a little tank


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

kroppe said:


> $15k-$20k is right in the wheelhouse of a 16-18 foot boat with motors up to 115hp, if you are willing to travel.
> 
> Boat prices in Michigan are inflated due to high demand, this is pretty well established. I bought my boat after it had been at the marina for 15 minutes, for a consignment sale. The deal was done before the previous owner unhitched it from his vehicle. This is evidence of a hot market. The point is that if you open your search window geographically, you can get more boat for your money.
> 
> Buy a 17'-18' hull with a 90hp or 115hp, then add rigging (rod holders, electronics, etc.) over the years. I have been adding to my boat and tweaking it for 16 years and have gotten a lot of use and enjoyment out of it.


If you buy used, If he is looking for a new boat he wont come close to a Buy a 17'-18' hull with a 90hp or 115hp for 15-20k those start at 25,000


----------



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

Buy used in the fall.Take your time.There are a lot good deals out there.People don't want a boat payment or storage bill all winter long.I have had a boat since I was 13,Im now 60.Never owned a new boat.My current boat took me 3 or 4 years to find the boat I wanted.When I saw it I bought it right there.Have cash in hand.The boat I have now I bought 5 years ago.1999 21 ft Sea Swirl.Was in near perfect condition.I paid $10,500 for it.It is a perfect for me boat.Find out what you want and go on a mission and go out there and find it.Just my two cents.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought my Crestliner 1650 fish hawk brand new for $17k.
90hp Mercury 4 stroke, 70# minnkota. Full walkthrough windshield. It was a year old floor model they were looking to move.
I don't regret the size, and I'm glad I bought new.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> I bought my Crestliner 1650 fish hawk brand new for $17k.
> 90hp Mercury 4 stroke, 70# minnkota. Full walkthrough windshield. It was a year old floor model they were looking to move.
> I don't regret the size, and I'm glad I bought new.


What year was that?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Gater DONE said:


> What year was that?


2013 model, bought in 2014.


----------



## Gater DONE (Jan 17, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> 2013 model, bought in 2014.


times are way different now, from tariff's on aluminum, and a booming market boats have gone up since 2013-2014


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

triplelunger said:


> 2013 model, bought in 2014.


So it was a two year carry over orphan.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

piketroller said:


> So it was a two year carry over orphan.


It was a brand new boat that had been stored indoors for a great price.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

triplelunger said:


> It was a brand new boat that had been stored indoors for a great price.


I wasn’t knocking the boat at all. 2013MY boats were built from July 1, 2012 to the spring of 2013. So buying in fall of 2014, the boat was close to two years old. The dealer couldn’t sell in in 2013, so by 2014 they were treating it like a neglected orphan, hence the deal you got. My current boat is a 2018 that I bought last fall but under similar circumstances.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I can do a bass tracker or a Lowe for 15-20k new.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

piketroller said:


> I wasn’t knocking the boat at all. 2013MY boats were built from July 1, 2012 to the spring of 2013. So buying in fall of 2014, the boat was close to two years old. The dealer couldn’t sell in in 2013, so by 2014 they were treating it like a neglected orphan, hence the deal you got. My current boat is a 2018 that I bought last fall but under similar circumstances.


Sorry, I reread my post and it came off a bit wrong. I was trying to reiterate what you were saying. Even though it's a year or two older than "new" it's still new. I like the fact that I bought a new boat, but more importantly, a new motor. Used outboards scare me for whatever reason. 
Even better is that I got the max HP.
Don't underpower your boat. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Anyone have bad experiences with Lowe or Bass trackers?


I have a 2009 lowe fm165, it's a big upgrade for me from my last boat. Very stable and pretty dry ride. It's all welded. Goes 30mph with a 50hp. No complaints from me. Have not been in many other fishing boats on the water, just in the showroom when I'm dreaming


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

That's actually close to one of the models I'm looking at. Tnks for ur input


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I can do a bass tracker or a Lowe for 15-20k new.



You’ll get twice the bang buying used. Even by buying 2-4 years old! Many retirement boats out there. The old man dies or can’t physically use it anymore. Hardly any hours and used gently......


Don’t go the Tracker route! FBPS There’s a reason for the entry level price and warranty takes a back seat if it even exists these days


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Shoeman said:


> You’ll get twice the bang buying used. Even by buying 2-4 years old! Many retirement boats out there. The old man dies or can’t physically use it anymore. Hardly any hours and used gently......
> 
> 
> Don’t go the Tracker route! FBPS There’s a reason for the entry level price and warranty takes a back seat if it even exists these days


The thing you lose when buying a slightly used boat is the hull warranty. Engine warranties are usually fully transferable (to not kill the repower market for guys putting on new engines every 1-2 years), but the long hull warranties - 20+ year or lifetime- usually get bumped down to junk prorated warranties for the second owner.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

And friends don’t let friends buy Tracker


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Any issues with Lowe as that's now the direction I'm leaning towards


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Any issues with Lowe as that's now the direction I'm leaning towards


Lowe is the cheapest of the Brunswick brands competing with Tracker. Their bread and butter is the lower Midwest and the South, so there’s not a ton of them up here for comparison.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

K


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Maybe I will just stick to shore fishing lol


----------



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Maybe I will just stick to shore fishing lol


Im telling you,a good used glass boat.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Maybe I will just stick to shore fishing lol


Shore fishing will give you time to try out/test drive different life vests/personal flotation devices.
But type and brand and reviews would be another thread...:lol:

Take your time.
Look at lots of boats.
When you get to where you approach one and know more than the owner /seller about problem aspects (if any) to look at /for first and can recite user reviews... Plus It's strengths and weaknesses...You'll be getting closer to buying.

Was a time I could stop the truck at a boat for sale and send my daughter to look it over and give me a structural ,and cosmetic report. (Yeah, I did look for quite a long while.)


----------



## sportsman98 (Dec 6, 2010)

Take your time and look out of state. I looked for 3 years before buying mine. Ended up having to go Illinois but for a 1 owner retirement boat it was worth it. For a 16 to 17 foot boat I like Lund, alumacraft or princecraft and make sure to max out the hp. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Get what you like and can afford, dont need to spend 100k to have a nice boat. My boat was an upgrade for me and it's a good boat.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

https://www.teamwinnebagoland.com/inventory/2019-g3-angler-v16-c-oshkosh-wi-54904-10126064i

This is an absolute steal. G3 is owned by Yamaha. They do very little advertising but make solid boats backed by a good company.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

piketroller said:


> https://www.teamwinnebagoland.com/inventory/2019-g3-angler-v16-c-oshkosh-wi-54904-10126064i
> 
> This is an absolute steal. G3 is owned by Yamaha. They do very little advertising but make solid boats backed by a good company.


That is a steal on a really nice rig!.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Ron Burgandy:

Do not go the Tracker route. 

My opinion on good boats you should look at:
SmokerCraft
StarCraft
MirroCraft
Lowe
AlumaCraft
Crestliner
Lund

Get a 17.5-18.5" boat, that extra foot is huge when in 2+ footers. Then decide if you prefer to troll or fish in cold weather....if so get a full windshield boat. If you prefer to jig and only in weather >45 degrees F, then get a side console. 

A 70 hp motor will push an 18' boat around 30 mph, which is good enough for me when making a 8 mile run out on Green Bay. So a 90 hp, 115, etc.... should be more than enough. 

And be patient....but you have to start looking and getting a feel for what you want. Good used deals go fast. Make sure you take any Craigslist or Facebook boat on the water before buying. If they aren't willing to let you put it in the water.....then move on to the next boat.


----------



## gransportw (Jan 31, 2011)

I know not quite the same. But I have a 2002 G3 145 angler. I love that boat. I've had it on the bay and lake Michigan.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

That G3 is a sweet rig. At a good price.! 

side consoles free up nice space but they are a cold ride early spring and fall. Just something to be aware of. 
The F70 yammy should let that boat zip nicely and keep gas cost cheap.


----------

